# Handhelds PDAs , Palm PC



## fire_mat99 (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi all I'm thinking of getting a Handhelds PDAs , Palm PC, Poket PC
or minie PC or whatever they call them ,Palm units or so

I need it for work so I can take it in my car with me and than
upload/download my work to my notebook or desktop PC.I need office
2000,e-mail and internet connection . What OS does it run Windows XP
or Palm OS. Also what programs come with it..

And the 5 units above what should I get ?? Also what about disk
space,CPU and RAM and such .


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh, boy. I hope someone comes along with a great informative link for you. It sounds like you don't really know much about the device you're referencing. I've got some spare time, so I'll try to fill in a few blanks for you for the heck of it.

A PDA is a Personal Digital Assistant. There are several different kinds of PDAs just like there are different kinds of PCs (Personal Computers).

A "handheld" is the same thing as a "PDA". They're not considered two different devices. I've never heard of a "mini pc" unless you count the Toshiba Libretto which is just a tiny standard laptop computer. But that isn't a PDA or a handheld.

PDAs fall into two (major) categories. One run an operating system called Palm OS. The other runs Pocket PC. Microsoft creates Pocket PC. PDAs do not run Windows XP. 

You can exchange data with a PDA and a laptop or desktop or both. I don't know what you want to do in the car. If you want to sit in the car and connect to a computer in another physical location, then you need to setup some kind of dial-up connection. Not very common. 

No PDA comes with Office 2000. That's a PC application, not a PDA application. Pocket PC devices generally come with PDA versions of Microsoft Word and Microsoft Excel, but they will not have all the features of your regular computer applications.

Palm OS devices sometimes come with applications that allow you to create and/or read Microsoft Word and Excel compatible files.

The software that comes on a PDA depends entirely on who manufacturers the PDA. Sony Clie Palm OS PDAs come with different software than Palm PDAs. HP Pocket PC PDAs come with different software than Dell Axim Pocket PC PDAs.

PDAs have different brands and speeds of processors. Unless you need to run a really processor intensive application, any of the new PDAs will work just fine. 

Palm OS PDAs generally come with less flash memory (not the same as PC RAM) because the OS uses less. Pocket PCs tend to come with more.

PDAs do not have hard drives, so there's no such thing as "disk space". It's all flash memory.

I would definitely recommend some serious research before purchasing anything. I'm not sure you really understand what a PDA is, and what it is and isn't capable of doing.


----------



## fire_mat99 (Jun 3, 2004)

> Oh, boy. I hope someone comes along with a great informative link for you. It sounds like you don't really know much about the device you're referencing. I've got some spare time, so I'll try to fill in a few blanks for you for the heck of it.


I need it for my job and for holiday.



> A PDA is a Personal Digital Assistant. There are several different kinds of PDAs just like there are different kinds of PCs (Personal Computers).
> 
> A "handheld" is the same thing as a "PDA". They're not considered two different devices. I've never heard of a "mini pc" unless you count the Toshiba Libretto which is just a tiny standard laptop computer. But that isn't a PDA or a handheld.


Okay so PDA is a Personal Digital Assistant same has PC is Personal Computer



> PDAs fall into two (major) categories. One run an operating system called Palm OS. The other runs Pocket PC. Microsoft creates Pocket PC. PDAs do not run Windows XP


.

So there are two (major) categories or OS Palm OS or Pocket PC both are PDA is a Personal Digital Assistant .



> You can exchange data with a PDA and a laptop or desktop or both.





> I don't know what you want to do in the car. If you want to sit in the car and connect to a computer in another physical location, then you need to setup some kind of dial-up connection. Not very common.


What I what I what to use it on the road for holidays and I willl be reading books and I'm not the driver so I get to have all the fun its 3 day drive..



> No PDA comes with Office 2000. That's a PC application, not a PDA application. Pocket PC devices generally come with PDA versions of Microsoft Word and Microsoft Excel, but they will not have all the features of your regular computer applications.


Okay so its PC application I need Word,Access and Excel for my job and I did e-mail and internet..



> Palm OS devices sometimes come with applications that allow you to create and/or read Microsoft Word and Excel compatible files


.



> The software that comes on a PDA depends entirely on who manufacturers the PDA. Sony Clie Palm OS PDAs come with different software than Palm PDAs. HP Pocket PC PDAs come with different software than Dell Axim Pocket PC PDAs.


Where can I find information on this by going to the web site??



> PDAs have different brands and speeds of processors. Unless you need to run a really processor intensive application, any of the new PDAs will work just fine.


So a P3 good???



> Palm OS PDAs generally come with less flash memory (not the same as PC RAM) because the OS uses less. Pocket PCs tend to come with more.


So its flash memory or memory card not RAM chip..



> PDAs do not have hard drives, so there's no such thing as "disk space". It's all flash memory.


So PDAs not have hard drives its on memory card ??



> I would definitely recommend some serious research before purchasing anything. I'm not sure you really understand what a PDA is, and what it is and isn't capable of doing.


I'm still learning 

Make me grade 2 out of grade 14 of knowledge on it


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

Describe what you need it to do for your job. Specific tasks. Access is not available on PDAs. You can buy non-Microsoft database-type applications, but it's not the same as Access.

If you want internet access directly from the PDA, then your choices are much more limited, and you'll need to pay a monthly fee for this service. The device will only work in areas that have coverage, much like a cell phone does. 

PDAs do not have Pentium processors. They have a whole different class of processors. As an example, one Pocket PC has a 300Mhz processor. This doesn't mean it's slower than a Pentium III. It's like comparing apples to oranges. PDAs just don't require the same processing power that PCs do.

PDAs have built-in flash memory, and most allow you insert flash memory cards as well. They do not have RAM in the sense that PCs have RAM, and they do not have hard drives.

Do you know anyone who has a PDA that you could talk to or look at it? Do you have a large computer store in your area where you could go and look at them and try them out? Then you could tell the sales guy exactly what you want it to do, and he could direct you to the right device.


----------



## fire_mat99 (Jun 3, 2004)

How do you install the programs CD and floopy if I got game doom ad its on a CD or floopy how do install it the PDA its not big and has no slot for CD and floopy.


If I got PDA with no network card can upgrade it so I can add a network card and have internet connectivity.

And one sales guy was saying you get programs Word,Access and Excel and games of the internet and yes you will have pay for it has nothing is for free being legal.. 

Also Access is not available in the home use but professional use it is ..

Also what some of the other database types that compliant with Access


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

What do you need database software for on a PDA? 

You install applications on a PDA by connecting it to your computer. You have to install applications made for the PDA operating system. You can't install on it the same software you have on your PC. 

Pocket PC PDAs come with PDA versions of Microsoft Word and Microsoft Excel.


----------



## fire_mat99 (Jun 3, 2004)

Also If I got PDA with no network card can upgrade it so I can add a network card and have internet connectivity can I do this


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

Many allow you to add a network card, but why would you want a PDA with a long ethernet cord attached to it? Do you mean a wireless network card? And if so, do you mean WLAN? Do you have a wireless network at your home or office currently?


----------



## fire_mat99 (Jun 3, 2004)

Some PDA have internet connectivity some do not if it does have internet connectivity its high in onces like 550 and up , if not I get PDA for 300 or 400 than updrade so it has internet connectivity and other stuff .. Is it easy to updrade like PC's ?? 

You can get low in one ($90+) or medium one ($400+) or high in one ($600+) will all the bells .I'm thinking of getting a medium one .If pay any where from 350 to 600 I should get will good medium one it may not all bells but updrade later ..

I don't need any internet connectivity or e-mail now may be later on  

My main use Word and notepad and for pictures for the camera
My secondary use internet connectivity,e-mail,Access and Excel


----------



## fire_mat99 (Jun 3, 2004)

Lightning don't leave by my self .I'm still waitting for a reply


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

I don't really understand your questions. A PDA is not constructed like a PC, so upgrading the hardware is completey different. Some allow you to add SD or Compact Flash cards and devices, but you can't crack open the case and insert components.

You shouldn't buy anything until you know what you're getting. I don't think you understand what a PDA can and can't do. 

Depending on what you mean by "internet connectivity", you may or may not be able to add it on later. You can add on WiFi, but you can't add instant internet. 

Are you now saying you want a PDA that takes pictures as well? And you haven't answered my question regarding Access. PDAs don't come with Microsoft Access. What do you use it for, and why do you need a database application on a PDA?


----------



## fire_mat99 (Jun 3, 2004)

> I don't really understand your questions. A PDA is not constructed like a PC, so upgrading the hardware is completey different. Some allow you to add SD or Compact Flash cards and devices, but you can't crack open the case and insert components.


The guy at computer shop was saying you can put memory card in and if its full take out put another one in..

Okey so I can''t open up the case so I'm going cry  I better get good one . 



> And you haven't answered my question regarding Access. PDAs don't come with Microsoft Access. What do you use it for, and why do you need a database application on a PDA?


I need Microsoft Access for my Ham radio work and my movie database I have over 400 movies and thousand and other database work .

I'm getting into shortwave and learning radio wave propagation on earth and in space ..


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

Yes, you can put memory cards in, but I wouldn't call that "upgrading". It's just storage media.

As for your Microsoft Access databases, you need to investigate ways to export them or view them on a PDA. It certainly isn't something you can do with a PDA right out of the box.


----------



## fire_mat99 (Jun 3, 2004)

> You shouldn't buy anything until you know what you're getting. I don't think you understand what a PDA can and can't do.


I'm learning slow



> Depending on what you mean by "internet connectivity", you may or may not be able to add it on later. You can add on WiFi, but you can't add instant internet.


There are hot spots in airports,hotels,restaurants and such you can surf the net or use a wireless if near a repeater tower by use radio wave

Here is link on understanding PDA and Buying one

The PDA Buying Guide

Here quote from site on Internet connectivity 


> If you want access to the Internet or corporate network while staying mobile, you need a handheld with built-in connectivity or a modem as an accessory. PDAs that come with a PC Card or Compact Flash slot can be connected to your modem, while others have snap-on modems.
> 
> Although some colour screens can make it seem like you are browsing the Internet from your desktop, keep in mind that the size of the screen limits the "full" Web experience. Regular Web content is reformatted to be viewed on your PDA.
> 
> Sending and receiving email on your PDA can be done with the proper software. Even better, you can sync your email with your desktop computer and really stay in touch. If you tend to write long messages or email frequently, you may want to consider a model that comes with a keyboard.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

If you want to use "hot spots" then you need a WiFi card, not a modem.


----------



## fire_mat99 (Jun 3, 2004)

Some PDA have internet connectivity some do not but can I get one with no internet connectivity and than updrade so I have one with internet connectivity


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

Some models allow you to add a wireless network card, but not all do.


----------



## fire_mat99 (Jun 3, 2004)

Ya maybe thats want I should get a wireless network card but you will have to be near a repeater tower ..


How do I install program for it its not like you go to a computer shop get program take home load it like you do with PC..


Also I want a map program for it no I don't need GPS only a map program like mapart or Microsoft street map 2000  And if has USB port hook my camera to it upload and download pictures.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

fire_mat99 said:


> Ya maybe thats want I should get a wireless network card but you will have to be near a repeater tower ..


No. You have to be in an area that has a wireless network with internet access. In some places, you have to pay to use the internet.



fire_mat99 said:


> How do I install program for it its not like you go to a computer shop get program take home load it like you do with PC..


You install programs by connecting the PDA to your computer. Read the instructions that come with the PDA.



fire_mat99 said:


> Also I want a map program for it no I don't need GPS only a map program like mapart or Microsoft street map 2000


You'll have to look for this software depending on whether or you get a Palm PDA or a Pocket PC PDA.



fire_mat99 said:


> And if has USB port hook my camera to it upload and download pictures.


You don't connect a PDA to a camera. You connect the camera to the computer, upload the pictures, disconnect the camera, connect the PDA to the computer, and dowload the pictures from the computer to the PDA.


----------



## fire_mat99 (Jun 3, 2004)

> You install programs by connecting the PDA to your computer. Read the instructions that come with the PDA.


I was talking to the guy he said you have to download it of the internet and the program is made for PDA only not a PC..But I thought some computer shop have programs made for PDA's only and you can get the program at the computer shop ..

If I was to get it of the internet I should go to site for PDA programs download it what other ways can I get programs for the PDA..


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

You can buy software for PDAs at stores or on the internet or you can download shareware or freeware. Same as you do for a PC.


----------



## fire_mat99 (Jun 3, 2004)

One more thing I here memory card,memory stick and flash memory for PDA what is better and easy to upgrade or add more .And what is that the guy was saying that if the memory is full I can take it out and put other one in is that memory card,memory stick or flash memory..

Also does it have built in memory and also memory slot to add more. And so what is this ROM and RAM that web site talking about the PDA..

Here is the site that is saying that 

Also what this Bluetooth and Expansion Slot I here about for PDA ..

Web site on PDA 
Factorydirect.ca
radioshack
futurshop


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

fire_mat99 said:


> One more thing I here memory card,memory stick and flash memory for PDA what is better and easy to upgrade or add more .


There are three kinds of flash memory: Compact Flash, Secure Digital, and Memory Stick. Memory stick only works with Sony devices, and their PDAs only run Palm OS. I don't know that one is better than the other. All are equally easy to insert into a PDA.



fire_mat99 said:


> And what is that the guy was saying that if the memory is full I can take it out and put other one in is that memory card,memory stick or flash memory..


All types of memory mentioned above can be removed, and another card can be inserted.



fire_mat99 said:


> Also does it have built in memory and also memory slot to add more. And so what is this ROM and RAM that web site talking about the PDA..


All PDAs have built-in memory. The operating system and programs are stored there as well as files.



fire_mat99 said:


> Also what this Bluetooth and Expansion Slot I here about for PDA ..


Bluetooth is a wireless technology that allows peripherals to be connected without wires.
Read about it here:
http://www.palowireless.com/bluetooth/

I have no idea what you're talking about when you say "Slot I".


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

I think he meant "what is this bluetooth and expansion slot THAT I HEAR about for the PDA's?"

Wow, lightening, u have a lot of patience, lol!!! 

No offence, fire.

Erm, I just got a PDA (iPAQ), and it seems that you are starting to understand the concept of PDA's, fire. 

An expansion slot, is like a kind of jacket that you can attach to your PDA and that allows you to insert a compact flash card (for increased storage capacity).

PDA's that I have seen do not have the CF slots actually in the PDA itself, actually, I don't think any of them do, so the only way to add a compact flash card/compact flash modem or whatever add on, is to get that jacket and then insert the compact flash card INTO the jacket itself, and the jacket slots into the PDA. Get it? lol

Hope I've helped a bit. Lightening, r u still there? lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

The old style iPaq is the only PDA Iv'e seen that requires an extra sleeve/jacket to support an expansion card. I can't think of any PDA on the market today that doesn't have a built-in expansion card slot (except for the very low-end Palm units). However, nearly all use Secure Digital rather than Compact Flash.


----------



## fire_mat99 (Jun 3, 2004)

Hay all I got this PDA for $300 Canadian at http://www.factorydirect.ca/cgi-bin/product_spec.pl/HP1945

Anyways it looks like its pretty good  
I can try it out and if I not like it take it back , I thought this is good PDA for starting out with 

What do think??


----------

